# farewell to the age of travel in the grand style



## hhtt

"It was, many said, the end of an epoch, a farewell to the age of travel in the grand style. 

Yukarıdaki cümleyi Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Pekçok insan bunun bir çağın sonu, tantanalı seyahat çağına veda olduğunu düşündü."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

"Pek çoğuna göre bu bir devrin sonu, seyahat çağına görkemli bir elveda idi."

"Tantana" kelimesi bildiğim kadarıyla menfî bir kelime, yani kötülemek için kullanılır genelde. Ve de bu cümlede "in the grand style" "the age of travel"ı değil ona elveda deyişi tasvir ediyor.


----------



## hhtt

Muttaki said:


> "Pek çoğuna göre bu bir devrin sonu, seyahat çağına görkemli bir elveda idi."
> 
> "Tantana" kelimesi bildiğim kadarıyla menfî bir kelime, yani kötülemek için kullanılır genelde. Ve de bu cümlede "in the grand style" "the age of travel"ı değil ona elveda deyişi tasvir ediyor.



Görkemli bir elvada bana yanlış göründü bence görkemli seyahat çağına bir elvada idi olmalıydı çünkü "age of travel in the grand style" görkemli seyahat çağı demektir.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## turgayevski

Merhaba.
Ben de Muttaki gibi düşünüyorum. "in the grand style" "farewell"i niteliyor olmalı. Hatta wikipedia'ya bakarsak Grand Style'ın Retorikte bir tarz/üslup (style) olduğunu görüyoruz. Bağlamına göre bu anlamı üzerinden de bir karara varılabilir. Ayrıca "tantana"yı hemen kesip atabileceğimiz zannetmiyorum sonuçta menfi bir bağlamda kullanılmış olabilir.


----------



## Muttaki

hhtt said:


> Görkemli bir elvada bana yanlış göründü bence görkemli seyahat çağına bir elvada idi olmalıydı çünkü "age of travel in the grand style" görkemli seyahat çağı demektir.
> 
> Teşekkürler.



Dediğiniz anlamın verilmesi mümkün değil. "Age of travel in the grand style" görkemli seyahat çağı demek değildir. Öyle denecek olsa sıfat kullanılması gerekirdi.


----------



## Muttaki

turgayevski said:


> Merhaba.
> Ben de Muttaki gibi düşünüyorum. "in the grand style" "farewell"i niteliyor olmalı. Hatta wikipedia'ya bakarsak Grand Style'ın Retorikte bir tarz/üslup (style) olduğunu görüyoruz. Bağlamına göre bu anlamı üzerinden de bir karara varılabilir. Ayrıca "tantana"yı hemen kesip atabileceğimiz zannetmiyorum sonuçta menfi bir bağlamda kullanılmış olabilir.



"Grand style" ibaresi nasıl menfî olabilir ki?


----------



## turgayevski

"Tantanalı" veya "debdebeli" olabilir demek istiyorum. Burada abartısı "elvada"nın vurgulanmış olabilir. O kadar emin olunamaz diyorum. Eğer abartılı olmasını menfi kabul ediyorsanız o halde menfidir (yani menfi bağlamda kullanılmış olabilir dememim sebebi). Yoksa ben o kadar menfi bir şey görmüyorum "tantana"da büyüklüğü yönünden abartılmışlık, ölçüsüzlük var. Abartı vurgusuna dikkat etmek gerekiyor diyorum. Önünü arkasını bilmeden olumsuzlamamak için olumlayalım mı görkemli diyerek? Sonuçta sizin de "bu" ile ifade ettiğiniz şeyi "it"i bilmiyoruz.


----------



## Muttaki

Hayır tamam da zaten grand style diyor... Ne olduğunu bilmemiz şart değil ki. Nasıl Türkçede görkemli dediğimiz zaman ne olduğunu bilmediğimiz halde menfî olmayan bir tabir anlaşılıyor, grand style dendiği zaman da ben böyle anlıyorum. Grand büyük, azametli demek yani aslında muazzam diye bile çevrilebilir belki, ama menfî manada kullanılabileceğini sanmıyorum.

Aslında İngilizce forumuna sorulabilir.


----------



## turgayevski

Sorulmuş zaten:


SwissPete said:


> *Grand style* in this context describes travel as you may not  have known it if you are young.
> 
> Think of first class on the liners that used to cross the Atlantic between Europe and the United States.


----------



## Muttaki

Ne çağı ne de elveda deyişi, seyahat tarzını niteliyormuş grand style. Enteresan...


----------

